# Hi, SNOUTER!!



## seeJudy (Jun 4, 2014)

Howdy! Snouter ...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 4, 2014)

Seems Snouter has many friends.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to USMB. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 6, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Howdy! Snouter ...



Welcome Judy!


----------



## Snouter (Jun 15, 2014)

Why didn't Judy "thank" my greeting.


----------



## Samson (Jun 15, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Howdy! Snouter ...





Noomi said:


> Seems Snouter has many friends.






They are emocons, Noomi.

They don't have a choice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy! Snouter ...
> ...



Hmmmm....

Gesendet von meinem BASE Lutea 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snouter (Jun 27, 2014)

Judy have you ever considered dating an older American male?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 27, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Why didn't Judy "thank" my greeting.


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 23, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Judy have you ever considered dating an older American male?


Never! In fact I'm not going to date any American male, regardless of religion, colour, creed or age.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Judy have you ever considered dating an older American male?
> ...



and/or wealth...


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


So far as I'm aware that he's sincere in his view. I hate those who acts one way to my face and another behind my back.


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 23, 2014)

Samson said:


> They are emocons, Noomi.
> 
> They don't have a choice.


What does that underlined word mean?


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 23, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > seeJudy said:
> ...



So perhaps he's a sincere one-trick Nazi scumbag.


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


If you thought he'd offended you, you'd come after him.


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 23, 2014)

Samson said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy! Snouter ...
> ...


I probably guessed what the word meant ... Very good! Snouter, you got yourself into a pretty mess here, and now they're venting their ill tempers to me ...


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 24, 2014)

A nazi scumbag? Aha ... Lay your hands on your hearts and examine yourselves what right have you to judge him like this? Just since I'm from China, you will think if I greet an American, then the purpose of me is to date/marry you Americans, huh? If I speak for my country, then I'm a spy of the Communist, huh? If Snouter is a nazi scumbag, then all of you&#65281;


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Right down the rabbit-hole with this thread we go....


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Right down the rabbit-hole with this thread we go....



Indeed.

The only thing left to increase its irrelevance is to begin comparing in MS the popularity of imaginary 2016 Republican presidential  candidates with Hillary.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Right down the rabbit-hole with this thread we go....
> ...




Ok, where should I begin.


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Perhaps you should stick to substituting for spellcheck.

It seems to be a talent you can exploit.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 25, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Judy have you ever considered dating an older American male?



You forget to add a older man, who happens to be a dimwitted douche bag that lives in parents basement. Don't leave out the detail douche bag!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 25, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> A nazi scumbag? Aha ... Lay your hands on your hearts and examine yourselves what right have you to judge him like this? Just since I'm from China, you will think if I greet an American, then the purpose of me is to date/marry you Americans, huh? If I speak for my country, then I'm a spy of the Communist, huh? If Snouter is a nazi scumbag, then all of you&#65281;



I have to ask, because you seem naive and not very bright, are you a teenager?


----------



## seeJudy (Jul 25, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > A nazi scumbag? Aha ... Lay your hands on your hearts and examine yourselves what right have you to judge him like this? Just since I'm from China, you will think if I greet an American, then the purpose of me is to date/marry you Americans, huh? If I speak for my country, then I'm a spy of the Communist, huh? If Snouter is a nazi scumbag, then all of you&#65281;
> ...


A naive and stupid douchebag would like to say hello to another naive and stupid douchebag. OK? Birds of a feather flock together. OK?


----------



## SmileyFaze (Jul 26, 2014)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## Snouter (Jul 27, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> I have to ask, because you seem naive and not very bright, are you a teenager?



Pedophile alert!


----------



## Snouter (Jul 27, 2014)

seeJudy said:


> Aha ... Lay your hands on your hearts and examine yourselves what right have you to judge him like this?



You have much wisdom my friend from the great civilization of China!


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 27, 2014)

Snouter said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Aha ... Lay your hands on your hearts and examine yourselves what right have you to judge him like this?
> ...



Just think, if you were Chinese you would also be wise.  As it is, well   ...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > seeJudy said:
> ...


----------



## Snouter (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think I am exaggerating, but you are looking at the best of the best internet poster in internet history.  Seriously, I have two college degrees and am blessed with a large unit.  Do the math.


----------



## Me&Pappy (Mar 13, 2017)

Snouter said:


> seeJudy said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy! Snouter ...
> ...


   Hi Snouter,  This is Pappy from D.A. awhile back you were a true friend to my spouse aka " Me" for many years and then you seemed to get mad about something or the other and for years you defended her against truth teller who really was a liar more than anything else. She seems to miss the friendship you once had with her and really cared about you. I also enjoyed your talents with the guitar and key board and singing too. We use to go watch your videos on you tube. Always watched your videos on D.A..  Anyway Me had said something to ya on here a couple of times and for some reason you didn't reply to her and it kind of hurt her. I love my wife and believe it or not she is an honest person and an a truly great friend to have. Anyway I want hold ya up here , but do hope you can become our friend again and maybe one day play music with me because I believe you are a truly talented musician and a good person.  Not sure if this is the right place for this post , because I never post on any sites except a couple times to you Snout  on D.A.about music and you always answered me in a post answering my question. So I will say sorry if it's in wrong place.


----------



## Me&Pappy (Mar 13, 2017)

Me&Pappy said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > seeJudy said:
> ...



    This is Me and Pappy is drinking and my feeling are not easily hurt as you know. I do miss DA but not because of the people but because of how much fun it was debating with many uninformed libs. Ignore this post Snout and pappy is cut off from the spirits.


----------

